# What Is This Tool Please?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just exploring/guessing..... Looks awfull close/similar to a carpet seam roller...... it's not, but I think maybe something similar


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

My first thoughts were a pizza crust perpetrator. Then I though no it's a tire perpetrator. Then I realized it would be really good at perforating wallpaper.

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1440&bih=802&tbs=simg:CAESigEahwELEKjU2AQaAggDDAsQsIynCBpgCl4IAxIoqxL_1F8MF9hKiB40GvwX-F_1QSrRK1No0-zCa3No4-8zK4NsohtjayNhowOZybS0h14f78ekYYOBxhsEO0CZBO9I63jnFwIDwWhWyiDx-xSTgM8TkmzPk15ys4DAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEJEOCGQw&q=wallpaper+perforating+tools+&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=M4hTVZjENojFggTq74CgDA&ved=0CCwQsw4


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pasta cutter?


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

you know when you go to the doctor, well thats the new tool he uses, discourages you form getting the exam.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I googled photos of 'small hand tools with wheels' and got nothing.

Can you pull the rubber handle off an see if theres a logo under it?

What state did you buy it in?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Back scratcher.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that is the tool the doctor uses to take a biopsy from my prostate!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm thinking it's a PIE CRUST perforation tool. 

Can anyone say Banana Cream Pie.

ED


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the problem with all of the suggestions so far (except the prostate tool) is the fact the handle has the pivot where it attaches to the main body would not allow the tool to be used where it would require the user to apply pressure to the work. 

And so, since logic precludes all the suggestions short of the prostate tool, I suggest Marty M give it a try as such and report his findings on his success or lack of and render an opinion as to the correctness of the guess. 



(Just to be clear the suggestion to try it is not meant as a serious suggestion. I figured I better add the disclaimer, given our society and all)


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

its weapon! ..................or maybe it functions like a tube brush to clean the I.D. of something, appears to be SS so wouldn't be surprised if were used in food processing or around water. tannery tool?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

perforates pie crust. man oh man i hungry for cherry pie. is it close enough to thanksgiving?

possibly not on both counts


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

It's a thing-a-ma-jig for a what-cha-ma-call-it


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

We can rule out a round-to-it. It's not round.:laughing:


----------



## Marty M (Jan 2, 2015)

Still searching!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

DIY tonsillectomy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Masseuse kneading wand!


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

I dunno. This guy's got one too. You should join forces...

http://www.reddit.com/r/gadgets/comments/1dtj6b/been_trying_to_identify_this_this_for_a_couple_of/


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a tape ruler!


----------

